# Live Steam Atlantic



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi All,
I am trying to gauge interest in who would like to see a live steam Atlantic 4-4-2 produced. I do not know which roadname it would be. Or what scale. IF you had interest would you want 1:32 or 1:29 and what roadname would you like to see. I am trying to see if there would be enough interest in them to see if maybe someone like Accucraft would want to produce a batch of them.
Thanks,
Brit


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have wondered and wondered why this hasn't been done. 
Dave


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By cocobear1313 on 27 Mar 2013 06:32 PM 
I have wondered and wondered why this hasn't been done. 
Dave because it takes a fraction of the cost more to make an 8 coupled locomotive vs. a 4 coupled wheel arrangement.
would anyone be willing to pay 90% of what a Berkshire or Northern would cost for an Atlantic or a Ten Wheeler?

personally i would, wanting a locomotive that might be able to take 5' - 6' radius track.
for an Atlantic, i'd like to see either a PA E5 or an SP A6/ Daylight.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see Aster is going to do 844? Might have to save up my dimes for that(maybe quarters?)


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Mar 2013 07:57 PM 
I see Aster is going to do 844? Might have to save up my dimes for that(maybe quarters?) that's the rumor. i cannot see buying another passenger locomotive without anyone supporting a train.
i already have a GN S2 without hope of ever seeing an Empire Builder consist.

re: saving your quarters, ... 40,000 would be a good ballpark estimate.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Eventually when I get ambitious enough (plus machine tools, free time, etc.) to start scratchbuilding locomotives, a Northern Pacific N-1 Atlantic is near the top of my list. The prototype was attractive but relatively obscure, so it's not one that I would ever expect to see a manufacturer bothering with. On the other hand, I could easily imagine Accucraft doing something like a Pennsy E6s. The SP mogul should give a pretty good indication of what the market looks like for smaller locos in 1:32.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 27 Mar 2013 09:21 PM 
Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Mar 2013 07:57 PM 
I see Aster is going to do 844? Might have to save up my dimes for that(maybe quarters?) that's the rumor. i cannot see buying another passenger locomotive without anyone supporting a train.
i already have a GN S2 without hope of ever seeing an Empire Builder consist.

re: saving your quarters, ... 40,000 would be a good ballpark estimate.

Gary

As indicated in the other MLS post the FEF was dual service and beyond rumor in the development stage. Secondly, there will be passenger cars available on the open market just not offered by Aster


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 27 Mar 2013 10:28 PM 
Eventually when I get ambitious enough (plus machine tools, free time, etc.) to start scratchbuilding locomotives, a Northern Pacific N-1 Atlantic is near the top of my list. The prototype was attractive but relatively obscure, so it's not one that I would ever expect to see a manufacturer bothering with. On the other hand, I could easily imagine Accucraft doing something like a Pennsy E6s. The SP mogul should give a pretty good indication of what the market looks like for smaller locos in 1:32. 
If we get the time to do so, we have everything necessary to build a PRR E6 in the shop! The Atlantic is a great locomotive for its service and in our hobby for its relative size (kinda like Goldilocks).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I don't chime in on these matters, since I can't "put my money where my mouth is" regarding the development. I think a generic Atlantic would be a great starting point for several locomotives. The same length boiler could support a 4-6-0 or 2-8-0 wheel arrangement beneath it, depending upon the size of the drive wheels. Since it would most likely be alcohol or gas fired, exterior firebox treatments would mostly be cosmetic using heavy sheet metal. All three wheel arrangements were highly favored during the early years of the 20th century, and continued in use for lesser services well into the 1940s. Small and medium trains do not make these locomotives look like they are "dogging it." These would be good locomotives for folks wanting a mainline locomotive without having to come up with the price of a late model used automobile as the purchase amount.

Would I buy one today? No, but I am still having my honeymoon with my Roundhouse Millie. (Lots on my plate right now, and it's still too cold to boil water outdoors in Roanoke presently!) It is probably several years before something like this could be developed, however. By then, who knows? I'm still saving up daily.

My $0.02.

Best wishes,
David Meashey SA #462


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My MTH passenger cars would go with 844 real well, since I assume it will be 1:32 scale also.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 28 Mar 2013 04:45 AM 

... there will be passenger cars available on the open market just not offered by Aster 
that's good to hear (hopefully in 1:32), also for the passenger livery Challenger owners.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

I modified an Aristo Mikado to an Atlantic; The Atlantic is 3" shorter than the Mikado. YES, it is 1-29 scale but so are most of my cars so it looks good. All of the electronics have been removed & it is now manual control. It has a axle pump w/bypass and the tender has a large water reservoir with a large butane tank in it. It runs very nicely, pulls a good load & goes "FAST" if you like. Looks especially good with the Aristo heavyweight coaches behind it.


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

PRR E6s #460, "The Lindberg loco" in 1:29 to match the existing coaches would fetch US$2,500 of my bucks; Accucraft of course. Could be run with just a heavyweight coach and baggage car to commemorate the event.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

To answer the original question, if it was 1:29th scale, and prototypical for Southern Pacific, then yes I would buy it. There are currently no prototypical SP locomotives in 1:29th scale so I'm not going to be picky if/when someone makes one. But if not 1:29th scale, or not SP, then it's competing against many other choices and an Atlantic wouldn't be high on my list.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I also would like to see the E6s The Lindbergh engine.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By highpressure on 28 Mar 2013 11:20 AM 
I modified an Aristo Mikado to an Atlantic; .... YES, it is 1-29 scale but so are most of my cars so it looks good.

sorry, but even from the side view 1:29 scale on #1 gauge track looks narrow gauge.

i would hope that anyone thinking about producing an actual prototype, keep it scale to the gauge, that is, 1:32.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Brittany, 

I'm sure there's a few scratch built 1/32 Atlantics out there somewhere.....of course, with your penchant for acquiring boilers.....perhaps, in your spare time during your later college years..... 

Larry--as an aside from this discussion-- 

How did you get that front pilot in there between the cylinders? I know you are a magician, but I haven't been able to get anything in there that will turn in anything but a fairly large radius turn.... I have a 1/32 scale Northern GS-1 bash going with that engine--been on hold for a few years however.....a lot of surgery has already occurred but that pilot issue still plagues me....Hopefully, I can get back to that one now... 

Sam


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen Larry's engine run at Marty's, it is a smoooth running engine, but he has the magic touch! He used Pacific wheels also, so it probably sits a little higher Sam and that's why the front truck works.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a French Atlantic, it is the model made by John Van Riemsdijk of the famous Nord railway of France four cylinder compound Atlantic, One of the most succesfull express passenger locomotives of Europe of the turn of the century. copies were made for the Midi railway and the Est railway as well as two for Churchward on the Great western railway of Britain. Then the design was enlarged slightly by the Paris-Orléans railway, and copies were also made of this version on the Etat railway and one was sold to the Pennsylvania railroad more well known as the "french aristocrat" on the Pennsy, where it was judged too light (at that time French railways were getting to 18 tons per axle wereas Pennsy was shooting for 30 tons per axle...) But interesting, the pennsy adopted the Walshaerts valve gear and the screw reverser as a result. (from F. Westing's book) Some were also made for the Prussian state railways and the Belgian railways, and a third of this later type for the Great Western again, these are well known to have been the model for the Churchward four cylinder layout but without compounding, followed on right up to Stanier locomotives. It is a very difficult engine to make because of the very small high pressure cylinders placed just in front of the drivers above the trailing axle of the front bogie. And these had tiny slide valves on top. To solve this problem JVR resorted to a very unique arrangement: he made the engine a four single acting cylinder locomotive fed by two indoor slide valves. Thus it is not a true compound, does not have valve glands (which would have been difficult to scale down of course) and runs extremly smoothly, and fast. It is one of my most treasured locomotives. Yes, atlantics are a very nice alternate to the more common ten wheelers, pacifics, mikados. and they can haul a nice train in gauge one. and I can think of over a dozen US railroads that used them right up to nearly the end of steam: B&M,C&NW, PRR, SP, Milwaukee, Harimans, Santa Fe etc.


----------



## krupkar (Oct 22, 2011)

If it was an Accucraft 1/29 scale PRR E-6, I would order one as soon as it was announced. However ,what I would really like 
is an Accucraft 1/29 scale PRR L-1 Mikado. All they would need basically is a new frame and drivers plus all the rest from 
their PRR k-4. 
Bob Krupka 
SA#112 
MSSLS


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

regarding this loco PRR E6:

Mr. Charles posted at 28.3. that he could make this loco if more time or so ..

Mr. Kovacjr posted at 11.4. that he can sell this loco if more time or so ..

Here from fare away it looks like "the grey Jackets are riding against the blue Jackets, will meet at Gettysburg?"
Interesting situation, would be interested in the E6 or alternative a Baldwin Atlantic

Greetings from derPeter


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By derPeter on 14 Apr 2013 02:50 PM 
Hallo from Austria,

regarding this loco PRR E6:

Mr. Charles posted at 28.3. that he could make this loco if more time or so ..

Mr. Kovacjr posted at 11.4. that he can sell this loco if more time or so ..

Here from fare away it looks like "the grey Jackets are riding against the blue Jackets, will meet at Gettysburg?"
Interesting situation, would be interested in the E6 or alternative a Baldwin Atlantic

Greetings from derPeter

My input on the topic of the Atlantic was as stated, just wanting to building one given the opportunity with the materials we have in the shop. Never have indicated the desire to sell this model, PRR E6. I do believe that Atlantic would be a viable product given their utilization across many roadnames.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'll just add my 2 cents. How about a C&NW class D in 1/29th. This is about a good a looking as any of the other mentioned and besides it's a road that has not been done in LS. Look great behind either pass or freight service. BTW Jerry I don't think you could save up enough quarters in your life time to buy the 844.







I'd make ya a loan tho. Later RJD


----------

